

The best web and mobile fonts of 2012 - treskot
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/24/best-mobile-web-fonts/

======
Samuel_Michon
Wow, with the exception of Adobe’s Source Code, those fonts are pretty
dreadful. I’d say they’re worth exactly the price their creators are asking
for it.

For lists of good new webfonts, try MyFonts’ monthly ‘Rising Stars’
newsletter: [http://webfonts.info/webfonts-know-how/november-rising-
stars...](http://webfonts.info/webfonts-know-how/november-rising-stars-
webfonts)

Also, Typographica makes an superb list every January:
[http://typographica.org/features/our-favorite-typefaces-
of-2...](http://typographica.org/features/our-favorite-typefaces-of-2011/)

And for some inspiration, you can always check the most popular fonts at
TypeKit: <https://typekit.com/lists/favorite-fonts>

~~~
treskot
The Typographica link has a great collection too! One more worthy mention
would be Behance - <http://www.behance.net/search?search=font>

------
youngtaff
The 'best' mobile font is the one already on the visitors device so they don't
have to wait for another to download...

~~~
treskot
Agree on that point. But wouldn't you find that boring if all the websites and
apps had a single font?

~~~
greyboy
Not necessarily. It's not uncommon (for myself) to disable styles to make the
page load faster, or respond faster on my device.

~~~
treskot
Never thought of that. Should try it myself. Did you still like the UI after
disabling styles? Won't that look a bit awkward?

------
cschmidt
I guess that might be some of the best _free_ fonts, but even then I don't
really like them. Most people using web fonts would have a Typekit account.
I'd take most of the fonts on Typekit over this list.

However, I've found that the WebType service actually has the best text fonts
for small sizes. Headlines are nice, but what really matters is your <p> text.
Their RE (Readability) series is excellent for small text.

<http://www.webtype.com/catalog/?wssmall=829>

I'm personally using Benton Modern RE and Benton Modern Sans RE for smaller
sizes, and Benton Modern Display for <h1> headlines.

------
ommunist
These are so Latin-1 centric fonts, I doubt they are useful for the rest of
the world.

~~~
lucian1900
Even for European languages most fonts stuck. Text looks mostly fine, but any
accented chars have a different font ...

------
overshard
I always find these best of lists nice, I never think they are actually the
"best of" but I do end up finding one or two gems I add to my box of whatever
it's the "best of" of. I guess it's a small thing I just don't like the
titling of "best" articles.

~~~
treskot
'Best of articles' do work always! For the blogger/ editor and the reader. I
agree with your point I hate the title convention too, cant blame the editors
too what can they possibly change it to?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
_‘Random free fonts we ran into while browsing the web’_

~~~
treskot
That's a good one! I would click on that.

------
KMBredt
Hint: Click the font-name above the pictures to get to the source.

They should make that easier to discover.

~~~
treskot
It did take me a few seconds to figure it out for the first time.

